# Has anyone made their own archery target??



## davel

I was wondering if anyone on here has made their own archery target and if so, can you share the knowledge???
Either a bag target or layered for broadheads.  It's really expensive to buy the commercial targets.
How about an effective but cheap backstop for the occasional miss??
Thanks everyone!


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Cardboard boxes held together with two tie down straps I bought at a flea market for $1 ea.

Never mind my "group", this was taken when I first got the bow.  Yeah, I know somebodies waiting to say something.


----------



## DaddyPaul

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Never mind my "group", this was taken when I first got the bow.  Yeah, I know somebodies waiting to say something.



Your draw length is about an inch too long and you are leaning back slightly.  

Yes, I can tell all of this from just the picture of your target and group!


----------



## DouglasB.

I took a cardboard box and painted a lung/heart picture on the side. I had a ton of newspapers lying around from where we were packing to move. Ripped them into shreds using a shredder. Took some old shirts and jeans that were too big (small) and packed them in the front and back of the box. I haven't had one pass through yet. I'm sure it'll only be good for another 100 or so shots though, but... it works.


----------



## BoneHunter77

Yeah I've taken cardboard boxes and strapped them together like Clyde did. It worked really well. My friend and I put probably 500 shots in that thing before we ever noticed a difference. We went a little further with the design though and attached it to two 4x4 posts and built a roof over it to keep it dry.


----------



## ClydeWigg3

nationm said:


> built a roof over it to keep it dry.



Dang, that would sure be easier than draggin'  that heavy  thing in and out every time I shoot.

DP,....well, never mind - it ain't worth getting in trouble over.


----------



## DouglasB.

Thats actually a really good idea Clyde. I think I'm gonna get right on top of it. I can imagine its pretty dog gone heavy though.


----------



## Captain Backstrap

i use construction foam held together by DUCTtape


----------



## davel

Great ideas guys...
Captain,
Can you elaborate on the construction foam idea?
Thanks.


----------



## Killdee

If you can find a suitable bag, stuff it with old pillows couch cushions or plastic grocery bags and or shrink wrap. I just re stuffed mine into another coffee bean burlap bag, and it will last about 2 seasons uncovered before the burlap rots. I have it hanging on an old frame used for a pitch return, tied at all 4 corners,2 finger FT removal. Be sure to remove buttons if any.


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Another version involves a board at the top and one at the bottom held together on each end with all thread rod and nuts.

I also use to fold up newspapers and put them in a grocery bag.  When you get through using it - throw it in the recycling bin.  The flat side of the folded papers will stop your arrows.

Make a short square target from old phone books duct taped together.


----------



## Mission

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Another version involves a board at the top and one at the bottom held together on each end with all thread rod and nuts.
> 
> I also use to fold up newspapers and put them in a grocery bag.  When you get through using it - throw it in the recycling bin.  The flat side of the folded papers will stop your arrows.
> 
> Make a short square target from old phone books duct taped together.



im gonna build 1 of the 1st you mentioned today [hopefully i have time], i'll get some pics up when done.


----------



## GordonP

*Home target*

Home made or commercial, targets all get destroyed, particularly if you are shooting tight groups.  Google in 'Danage targets' and have a look at how they do foam layered targets.  We use them at our club and they're great, but expensive.  For home,  I like a wooden box with a ply back (no front to it).  Layers of canvas screwed down to the ply back, tightly packed burlap on top of that, a layer of foam rubber to make a flat front (a flat surface will make your paper targets last longer) and the whole lot held down and into the box with a tarp cover stapled to the box. It's heavy and needs to be kept in a permanent position but it takes a hammering - only have to replace the tarp and foam rubber.  You can use cardboard instead of foam rubber for a flat surface but it bulges if it gets wet. Use pine or a soft wood for the sides incase you do miss.


----------



## ClydeWigg3

The boxes I used were large and I made a cut down the middle and folded them in half.  When I re-due this I'm going to use the all thread rod and 2x4 method and find a place I can cover this outside.  It's lasted a long time and still looks like new, but it's a pain to drag in and out.  I may make a smaller version and it might be easier to carry.  This one here pulls on my lower back (not a good thing) so I end up dragging it or moving it with my wheel barrow.  It's really not that heavy, but the size makes it difficult to carry under your arm.  Anyway, the good thing is that if you wear a spot out you can just open it up and either replace the cardboard or shuffle it around.  Mine still looks like new and I haven't had to replace anything.


----------



## ClydeWigg3

This makes a good cheap portable target.  You can make several of these and place them at different locations for practice at various distances.  When they get all shot up put them in the recycling bin.  They stop my arrows with field tips from a 60 pound bow with plenty of room to spare.  I'm sure they could handle 70 pounds with no problem.


----------



## davel

Thanks for all the ideas!!  I'm going to be busy making these things!


----------



## BullRed

I made these targets out of wood crates. I cut a hole for the face and stapled woven fabric on them, then stuffed them full of foam and cardboard. I was going on an elk hunt and needed an elk target to practice on. I built the target and had a buddy paint the face. I found a pic in a magazine, he lined it out with a sharpy marker and used spray paint to paint it. Works excellent. Only expense was the paint. I get these crates from work. Helps to have an artist as a friend.


----------



## davel

That's awesome!


----------



## whitworth

*My homemade targets*

Get a piece of 4' x 8' foam insulation sheeting(Home Depot-pink, Lowe's-blue)

Then cut it into 2'x2' sheets (total 8)

Use 4 at a time, with folded newspaper in between the foam sheets.   Makes two targets.

Use masking tape to bind the four ends.

Use blaze dots from an office supply store (cheaper than target dots, etc.)  

Every now and then I rotate the sheets and put in some new newspaper.   Then re-tape them with masking tape.

The target will hold the arrows.  Arrow will show on both sides of target. Advantage is one using broadheads can remove the broadhead from the arrow, before pulling the arrow.

Target is rather portable.  I haul in my bow/arrows and target in one trip to my range.


----------



## ClydeWigg3

whitworth said:


> Get a piece of 4' x 8' foam insulation sheeting(Home Depot-pink, Lowe's-blue)



How long will this target last you?  Will chunks come out when you pull your arrows, or will it hold together pretty good.


----------



## whitworth

ClydeWigg3 said:


> How long will this target last you?  Will chunks come out when you pull your arrows, or will it hold together pretty good.



I have some from last year.  Well worth the $5 for the foam, some throwaway newspapers and a little masking tape. (two targets for the 4'x8' sheet @ $10.

The newspapers stabilize the foam sheet.  Using target point presents no problem.  And since I rarely practice long with broadheads, they are no big problem.  Because of this I screw out the broadheads, as they show.  One side will have the vanes showing; the other side shows the point or broadhead.  The idea is not to embed the point in foam.  The idea is to stop the arrow before it exits the target completely.   Emphasis on completely.  

If you were going to use broadheads and attempt to pull out the arrow with the broadheads attached, it might be a problem.  

Besides, I'll have to spend a lot of time and target practice, with target points, to use up the cost of a dozen arrows, on my homemade targets.  

Plus I haul my target in and out, for all my practice sessions.  Wouldn't do that once with some of the commercial targets, because of the  weight.   The target's not behind my house, where I can leave it for months.


----------



## mtnsheep

*foam orientation*

Cool idea.  Which way is the foam layered? Do you stack the foam and papers inbetween shooting into the side edge of the foam, or are you shooting into the face of the foam with paper between each foam piece?
Thanks


----------



## Nastytater

I just went to Bass Pro last summer and bought a store target,but before I use to go to the feed stores and buy a few haybells....Don't stack 'em,put them one behind the other....
   Use a nail pushed through a bottle cap and  insert this in the center of the front haybell.....If you get to where you can hit this,your doing great....PRACTICE... PRACTICE ...PRACTICE...


----------



## Mission

check out this diy thread on ATfor some ideas. may have to join to see pics

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=762664


----------



## davel

Thanks for the tips!!!


----------



## vin-man

Just made one a few weeks ago. I used one of those fiber lined 50# grass seed bags, and stuffed it with plastic bags which I have an unlimited supply of from work. Wish I could say I thought of this, but my boss made one first and told me how well it worked. He shoots a heavier bow than my 50# Bear and says it stops his arrows fine after many shots. After stuffing the bag I tied a rock in the top corners to hang it with, and duct taped the top seam. It is light weight, and arrow removal is very easy. It probably would not hold up long with broadheads, but for field points it works great. The grass seed bag was free, and so was the stuffing. Can't get much cheaper than that.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

You can make a cardboard box target like Clyde's and get the US Postal Service to pay for it and deliver it.  Just go to USPS.com and order 4 cases of the largest size priority mail shipping boxes.  They'll deliver them to your door.  Each white-boxed case is about 2 feet wide and 6 inches thick, so 4 stacked cases will give you a target that is about 2 feet square.  When one side gets shot up, just turn it around and shoot the other side.  You can even move the cases around so that you get good coverage.  I may order/make me one this spring.


----------



## whitworth

*Shoot the 2'x2' face; not the sides*

I just set up sticker targets within the four quadrants.

After awhile, I change the newpaper between the 2x2 sheets and rotate the 2'x2' foam boards, so the holes don't line up.  After practice, I'll take a look at the target and see if I need new newspaper or a rotation of the boards.  It's easy to do since the target is bound with only masking tape.  Sometimes I'll just add a brand new 2'x2' facing foam facing board, to make the target look prettier.  

Originally, I just used the foam boards.  Then I added the newspaper to give added support to the target.  Nothing cheaper than used newspaper.  The newspaper extends the useful life, with added resistance.  

I'll admit that some folks just need the heavy big block targets.   Cheap isn't in their vocabulary.

Now I don't use a fastest of the fastest compound bows.  I've never used carbon arrows, so I have no experience on the penetration difference.  Four 2'x2'foam boards and newspaper work for me.  Some might have to use an additional foam board and the additional newspaper.  I made the target to work for me; not to market it.


----------



## DouglasB.

The foam board idea... Do you think you could put it all together and then wrap it in shrink wrap or saran wrap? By heating the saran wrap it should shrink enough to get pretty tight, ya think??


----------



## kcausey

GTBHuntin has maybe the coolest home made target i have seen...while i'm sure it wasn't his original idea, it's very cool.....I believe it's a frame that's 4'x4' and 2' deep......pieces of old carpet cut into 4'x2' strips...layered and tightened up.....i was very impressed.....16 square feet to shoot at...never go bad.


----------



## SWAMPFOX

I bought one of those round hay bales and put it in my back yard. I paid $15 for it and that was in 1988. It lasted until 2006 so I feel I got my money's worth. That sucker was tight. I even used broad heads on it.


----------



## Arrowhead_4

Get a big potatoe sack from the feed store fill full of jeans and old clothing, tie it off with a zip tie at the top and spray paint a black dot on it and there you go a homemade target works great


----------



## Arrowhead_4

*Potatoe sack target*



Before you say something about the shot just gonna let you know thats one from 70 yards and one from 80. My sight pins stop at 40 yards. And also the target was kinda not upright


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> You can make a cardboard box target like Clyde's and get the US Postal Service to pay for it and deliver it.




Yes, I can see the headlines now - "Bowhunter arrested after attempt to defraud the USPS of boxes......"


----------



## Rip Steele

Get a bunch of old rags or towels and put them all in a box and put some carpet on it paint your dots   dido done


----------



## daddyo43

*archery target*

i used the plastic grocery bags...  you just have to save em up , ask friends, neighbors,, whoever,, it takes alot of them but it works. .  i lay out stacks of ten bags,, fold them over twice to make squares and use a small piece of packing tape to hold them together,,,, then when i have enuff of them  i stack em up and shove them in either a burlap sack or those plastic burlap bags that feed comes in . usually i stack them wide and long enuff to fit in bag, then using packing tape tape them together to hold them in place and slide them into the bag.  After i get a few layers in i just keep adding more and more until the bag is stuffed and then use some baling twine to "sew" the top closed.   By the time your done stacking and folding and layering you have a few hundred layers of plastic there if not more. Ill try to get a few pics of how i make them. but it is easy , cheap and it works


----------



## daddyo43

forgot to mention, have an i dea on making a layered target but just dont have enuff of the foam yet,, when i build it ill post it but trust me,, simple, easy and pretty much free if you have a place to get the foam.


----------



## Devildog2295

*Home Grown Bow Target*

HOME GROWN BOW TARGET
Like many, buying a bow target that will stop broad heads and target tips can be expensive.  What I have done over the years is make my own from stuff we normally just throw away. 
When bass fishing on Lake Jackson this spring I found a big piece of styra-foam that was used to float a dock at one time.  I hauled it home and cut it into three pieces and the sliced one piece into three slices using my chain saw.

I used this 1/3rd slice as the middle of my target.  On the way to work one morning someone lost a piece of carpet in the middle of the road.  I stopped and pulled it out of the road and on the way home from work it was still there so I picked it up.  I cut up this carpet in squares the size of the styra-foam block.  Over the years I saved dog food bags from the large bagged dog food.  Because I have two large dogs I get about four to six a year.  I open these bags at the seams which creates a nice piece of woven fabric similar to your inexpensive tarps.
I also collected cardboard from boxes and foam carpet padding which I used as a filler material.  I layered the carpet, cardboard foam padding and dog food bags evenly on each side of the target center.
After piling everything together, alternating the individual pieces,  I put a ratchet strap around each end of the target and cinched it up.  I then tied a heavy string around the target before I removed the ratchet strap.  I trim up and excessive individual pieces that overhang then I cut a frame to fit the target using plywood or boards that are left over from some other project. Screwing it together with all purpose screws. 
 The last thing I do is buy one of those cheap tarps from home depot or lowes and wrap the target twice using a hand stapler as I go and then finishing it off with roofing nails. 
I then screwed in some hangers I made from some old lag bolts. I built a stand from some old metal pipe, fence rail,  I had laying around.  I painted circles on it and now have a bow target that cost a little sweat and less than $10.00 in new parts and stuff that would have made it to a landfill by you or someone else.    
If you don’t have any styra-foam, Home Depot sells sheets of foam insulation at 2” thick which is enough to build one four by four or two, two by four targets.  No foam just layer in more carpet and cardboard.  I shoot both target tips and broadheads in these targets.  If you want pictures on each step send me an email and I will attach it and send it back.


----------



## RMelton

My neighbor made an nice one. He built the frame out of pressure treated lumber 2x10's i think. He put carpet on the face and the back and packed the center full of plastic from shipping containers. Every once in awhile he just puts some more plastic in it. I will stop broadheads with no problem. Should be fairly cheap and last forever.


----------



## the Lackster

hey people can say what they want to about us hunters but we do recycle


----------



## alligood729

DaddyPaul said:


> Your draw length is about an inch too long and you are leaning back slightly.
> 
> Yes, I can tell all of this from just the picture of your target and group!


----------

